# Double pick and roll



## Mehul (May 23, 2006)

I haven't been watching Suns games enough to tell, so i'm asking if the Suns still do the double pick and roll with Amare and Shawn Marion like they did in the playoff series against the Spurs?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

No, they have Diaw now to run the elbow screen for Marion.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Mehul said:


> I haven't been watching Suns games enough to tell, so i'm asking if the Suns still do the double pick and roll with Amare and Shawn Marion like they did in the playoff series against the Spurs?




I don't see the Suns use the double-pick-n-roll very often. I'm sure we will see it
during this years playoffs. They seem to do it more when the playoffs come.


----------

